# 2008 Tricross comp versus the Sport



## sdlesko (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there any difference between the frames of the 2008 tricross sport and comp? Is the comp lighter becuse of the components or the frame? Any idea on the weight of the two?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

This might help you figure out the differences between the two...

2008 Specialized Tricross models


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sdlesko said:


> Is there any difference between the frames of the 2008 tricross sport and comp? Is the comp lighter becuse of the components or the frame? Any idea on the weight of the two?
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


Taking a quick look at the specs it appears that the Comp frame is E5 SLX alu (thus, butted) w/ CF seat stays and the Sport is straight A1. I know there's a minor weight difference between the two but can't recall anyone posting that they could tell a difference in ride quality. 

The forks are the same, and IMO the most notable component differences are between 10 spd 105 on the Comp versus 9 spd Tiagra on the Sport. Gearing also differs between the two, so depending on your fitness/ terrain that might enter into your decision.

Lastly, FWIW, the wheelset on the Comp is also upgraded to Rovals, but they're low spoke count (20/24), so something to be aware of depending on your weight.


----------

